#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Office 365 Migration

## larisa

Organization may in need of Office 365 Migration. It may be from:


One Office 365 to another Office 365 account of the same domain or different domain


Office 365 to Live Exchange Server


Office 365 to PST Export, etc.


The native solutions put many limitations for the above requirements. The limitations may include:


Execution of complex Power Shell scripts,


Lengthy procedures, number of mailboxes,


Size of mailboxes, etc.


To overcome all these difficulties it is better to go with third-party solutions.


EdbMails for Office 365 Migration:


EdbMails is one of the best third-party Office 365 Migration solutions. It supports all the Office 365 migration scenarios. It helps to perform safe and secure Office 365 migration.


Office 365 Migration tool


With this tool you can perform:


Office 365 to Office 365 Migration (same or different domains)


Office 365 to Exchange Migration (Supports Hosted Exchange)


Export Office 365 to PST.


No matter the size of the mailboxes, it handles even very large mailboxes. The tool automatically sets impersonation rights for source and target servers. It supports automatic mapping of mailboxes between source and target servers. It helps to create mailboxes on target servers automatically.


Performance-wise the tool sounds more compared to other competitors. Ease use of user interface, simple steps makes your migration job simpler.

----------


## souza13alex

Thank you, this is very useful information!

----------

